# Reps site



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi guys is the reps site down today I cant get logged on


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hi guys is the reps site down today I cant get logged on


Same here Andy, just tried again.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , its been down for a while :?


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

So in a word...broken... :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rad TT said:


> So in a word...broken... :wink:


 :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi everyone, looks like a hardware faliure with the hosting company.

Site, forums and email been down since about half 10 this morning. Has just been working for half hour and is now down again.

Hopefully will be resolved by tomorrow if the hosting company can restore from yesterdays back ups soon. Davey is emailing them to confirm if this is whats happened and some timescale for getting it all up and running again.

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Rad TT said:


> So in a word...broken... :wink:


I know the feeling  :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Everything seems to be back up agian now, site, forum and email.

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nem said:


> Everything seems to be back up agian now, site, forum and email.
> 
> Nick


To late I am off to bed :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Still down tonight :? :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

conlechi said:


> Still down tonight :? :?


Was fine from about 1am last night till about 8pm tonight, now down again.

Nick


----------

